
Ask HN: What tools do you use to understand/tune JavaScript code? - vijayr
A project with many JS files, not organized well, multiple libraries all over etc - what tools would you use to find bottlenecks, understand the flow of code, tune for speed etc? Other than Firebug and developer tools that come with the browser.
======
nxzero
CodeFlowers: source code visualization utility written in JavaScript with D3
published under the MIT license:
[https://github.com/fzaninotto/CodeFlower](https://github.com/fzaninotto/CodeFlower)

Interact with online examples and build your own at:
[http://fzaninotto.github.com/CodeFlower](http://fzaninotto.github.com/CodeFlower)

